
This is why cognitive behavioural therapy works so well - ALee
https://aeon.co/essays/this-is-why-cognitive-behavioural-therapy-works-so-well
======
smn1234
" 'It is what it is' ... this phrase represents what psychologists call an
emotion-regulatory strategy.

...

It’s an efficient means of distancing ourselves from difficult experiences, to
create mental space and, potentially, to ignore – in a good way – percolating
negative emotions.

"

